# Muggin? Carlin Pinscher? General mutt?



## mikemoreau (May 29, 2012)

We just got him from the pound Friday, we have no idea what he is but if you Google "Muggin" (pug/min-pin mix) or "Carlin Pinscher" (also a type of pug/min-pin mix) you'll see that they both look very much like him. I'd dare say he looks a little more like the Carlin Pinscher, since most of the "Muggins" that I see have more of that chunky pug look.

Also, his tail is docked which makes me think that he might have originally come from a breeder that was trying to breed Carlin Pinschers and knew his lineage and docked his tail like a Min-Pin.

Any input?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I have no idea, but he is really cute!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you know that his tail is docked? He could be born like that

As for breeds he could be min pin and pug but he doesn't really look like it to me.


----------



## mikemoreau (May 29, 2012)

Well it is possible his tail is just like that...however after doing some research I see he greatly resembles Muggins or Carlin Pinschers, which are both types of Pug/Min-pin mix. Knowing that it'd be logical to assume someone knew he was part min-pin and docked his tail.

I don't know though, I'm just trying to figure it out. He definitely has an under-bite, so he's certainly got some kind of Pug/Bulldog/Pekingese or other type of short-faced dog in there somewhere.

You can't see it too well in the pictures, but there are many times when he's sitting there and his bottom teeth show like a bulldog/pug.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

He is cute.

If the muggin and carlin are both mixed breeds of ouf and min pin, what is the difference?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

juliemule said:


> If the muggin and carlin are both mixed breeds of ouf and min pin, what is the difference?


I think its just another ploy mutt breeders use to make them seem worth more.


----------



## mikemoreau (May 29, 2012)

I think the Carlin Pinscher is an attempt at creating a "miniature rottwieller" looking dog, so it's an ongoing effort. Despite this if you Google "Carlin Pinscher" you'll find lots of pictures of "fawn" colored dogs like mine.

The "Muggin" is just a random mating of a Min-pin and a Pug, so that outcome is also a little more random. I think the Carlins must have a little more Min-Pin in them than Pug, the true Muggins seem to resemble genuine Pugs much more closely.


----------



## mikemoreau (May 29, 2012)

Another possibility is that he is a Puggat (Pug/Rat Terrier mix). I've attached a picture of a known Puggat, it's pretty close to my little guy.


----------



## mikemoreau (May 29, 2012)

even better...this is a Pughuahua (Pug/Chihuahua mix...looks almost exactly like Pugsley)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL the names they give mutts these days.. combining the names is so ridiculous. I think pug/chi mix.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sibe said:


> LOL the names they give mutts these days.. combining the names is so ridiculous. I think pug/chi mix.


Almost as ridiculous as "Bull Mastiff" or "Bull Terrier" 

mixing names isn't really a new concept, but it has become a fad that I agree.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

mikemoreau said:


> even better...this is a Pughuahua (Pug/Chihuahua mix...looks almost exactly like Pugsley)
> 
> View attachment 34170


Would go with this one.


----------

